# Italy touring



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi folks still here !! we are thinking of touring Italy this year in October after we finish work for the season, could you tell me if its mandatory to carry snow chains ?? We only plan to be there for a month tops ?? also has the breathalisers come back for france as in do we have to carry them ?? I thought we did nt have to ?? sorry for all the questions.....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi there

As far as I know, snow chains not required at that time of year, and as for breathalysers in France, Don't bother! (See recent posts in France touring! )


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

The requirements for snow chains or winter tyres varies a lot depending on where you are and how big the hill/mountain you are driving up is. You will find roadside signs as you start climbing, I think the earliest I've seen is mid Oct but that was in the Alps. Most further south were Nov or Dec. I don't think you need them in any lowland areas.

Kev


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Dee.

I wouldn't think you would need snow chains but it all depends where you are going, anything weatherwise can happen if you are travelling through mountains, I always have a set chucked in the garage just in case, but M&S tyres always seem to work for me so never used snow chains in anger, as far as mandatory I don't know.

French breathalysers, forget them, no one is bothered..

Hope to see you both down the road again somewhere. 

Love ray sandra and now jesse..


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all thankyou for the replies so far, we were thinking lake garda area to start and then see how it goes/weather wise, I only mentioned the breatherlisers as I was reading a recent MMM magazine which they were advising someone to carry them , thought id missed their come back some how but in this case NOT .Ray hope to meet on our travels again , love to Sandra and now jesse xx


----------

